# Why do most prefer mono over braid when bottom fishing?



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I read many people mention that they will not use braided line while bottom fishing, but I've yet to see anyone mention why this is.

So, why is this?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, mono is more abrasion resistant and braid tends to chaffe and break. The sandy or rocky bottom is abrasive ie the mono works better. Again, if I'm tracking


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

There's a bunch of pros and cons. Pros: if your dropping more than one lines down the tangles won't be as bad if it happens cons: less line on the reel if you are dropping at high depths and you get a fish that pulls drag.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like braid because of the better feel. You can feel a fish poot on the hook.

I like mono because tangles are less of a pain to deal with. Plus if you have to cut the tangles out it doesn't hurt the wallet as much.

Newbies on the boat get mono. Experienced folks may get braid. After last trip I'm doing more mono. Spent most of my time de-tangling lines.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

1. If you are not willing to pay for braid.

2. If you have never tried braid.

3. If you primarily troll and occasionally bottom fish with the same reel.

4. If you are satisfied with mono and don't want to try something else.

5.if You have novice anglers that will tangle regardless in spite of braid being less affected by current, allowing the use of less wight or more direct vertical contact compared to the same weight used with mono.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I'm bottom fishing in less than 120ft I generally use mono. Past that I use braid for the sensitivity and the thin diameter that requires less weight to hold depth.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Since you must use circle hooks mono will work fine ...sharpen hooks accordingly...If I was using a j hook at depth braid would be more advantageous....imo....Mono seems to work better in clear water
on line shy fish.....


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Just use braid with a mono wind-on. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

IMO


since braid will not stretch

if your drag is a hair too tight on big fish

you will loose more fish to pulled hooks


this holds true for me


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer braid than mono unless I am snapper fishing. I attribute this to snappers shaking their head and the no stretch in the braid causes spit hooks and like breakage. I have since learned that a 10 foot leader will correct this in most cases.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All I use is braid on my bottom and jigging outfits. Most of them do have a mono top shot


----------



## Gscuba (Jul 10, 2014)

We use braid on all our jigging reels, i personally use braid even for snapper but the new anglers tend to drop too close and tangles can take a nightmare. One caveat, we still add a 3 foot leader of fluorocarbon pre- rigged with hook and weight.


----------

